# error code 94 - I need a code guru pls



## Gontzzo (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey guys! I am glad I found this forum, I am sure you might be able to help me 

I have a 2012 Cruze with an error code 94 in the dashboard. I couldn't find anything useful on the internet, except something related to 'return the parking gear to (P)' description or something alike.

Not sure how to tackle this issue, any thoughts?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Really don't comprehend some of these dash display codes, is your CEL on? If you don't have a scanner, can go to Auto Zone or someplace and either get the more common B or P codes. And post these. 

Does your Cruze have any other symptoms besides this code? Ha, the huge variety of vehicles I worked on going way back to the 1920's had no codes at all. Then OBD I came along with two digit numeric codes, in 1996 started with OBD II with so many different codes had to use a letter with a four digit code. Cruze has several hundred different codes, B, C, P, and U codes.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The gear shift sensor doesn't think you're in Park is the only thing I can find as well. When do you see this code?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Should also mention the country of origin.


Vehicle Messages
*(Canada Base Level)*
DIC messages display when the
status of the vehicle has changed
and action may be needed to
correct the condition. Multiple
messages appear one after another.
Press any of the DIC buttons on the
turn signal lever to acknowledge
and clear them from the display.
More urgent messages cannot be
cleared from the DIC display.
All messages should be taken
seriously. Clearing messages will
not correct the problem.
On the Canadian base level cluster,
vehicle messages appear as code
numbers.
25: Left front turn indicator failure
26: Left rear turn indicator failure
27: Right front turn indicator failure
28: Right rear turn indicator failure
35: Replace battery in radio remote
control
53: Tighten gas cap
68: Service power steering
75: Service air conditioner
82: Change engine oil soon
84: Engine power is reduced
95: Service airbag

Vehicles made and sold in the USA show text messages, no numeric codes. 

Like on the DIC, one example.

*BRAKE FLUID LOW*


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Are you in Canada? I looked in US GM codes and could not find code 94 in RPO codes or Diagnostic codes. Closest codes in US were a lamp code, but you may try GM Canada | Cars, Trucks, SUVs, and Crossovers | General Motors website for Canadian vehicles, you may find help there.


----------



## Gontzzo (Feb 15, 2016)

I believe mine was produced in South Korea or Brazil, and is like the one in US. I get codes not text errors messages.

I get the error when I shut down the engine. I get no errors while driving and I have no other issues.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Gontzzo said:


> I believe mine was produced in South Korea or Brazil, and is like the one in US. I get codes not text errors messages.
> 
> I get the error when I shut down the engine. I get no errors while driving and I have no other issues.


This leads more credence to the gear shift position sensor being at least out of alignment as this is the only time an automatic will warn you about not being in Park.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Neutral safety/range switch could be slightly out of alignment. Ha, use to be only one wire on these things for the starter solenoid, then added another contact for backup lights. With the AT, aniti-thief, and AT contacts, a whole bunch of contacts.










They are adjustable.

Maybe GM should hire more translators to put these numeric codes in the language the vehicles are sold in. Codes are worthless without a book.


----------



## Gontzzo (Feb 15, 2016)

Yes guys you might be right about that sensor. Do you know if it is feasible for a DIYer to adjust it or should I take it to the dealership? I guess it should be next to the transmission right?


----------



## ikramrao (Mar 29, 2016)

I have 2013 Cruze LT Full option and I receive Error Code 94 when I accidentally turn off engine on D


----------



## imranmispl (Jan 20, 2017)

Any solution for code 94? I have experienced this and I have stop/start engine to get it disappeared.


----------



## Doan (Jul 4, 2017)

imranmispl said:


> Any solution for code 94? I have experienced this and I have stop/start engine to get it disappeared.


Can you help me?
Thank for your help


----------

